# Basement Media Room help



## gripp2020 (Nov 23, 2009)

Im finishing my basement. Framing is done, and im getting quotes on the electrical. My dilemma is this. I was going to put a 36" TV in the media room with a drop down 100" screen. Then i was like "screw it" no TV just the projector in the media room with the components in the rear of the room.

Now I KNOW it will be a while before i can afford to get the projector, screen and surround i want, so i will have a TV in the room for a while. 

Question: Is it crazy or feasible, to have the electrician to wire the room for all the components at both ends of the room? So once i get the projector i can move all the components to the rear of the room and placed into a cabinet.

Im new to the theater thing. Ive seen the cable plates on the walls and have no idea what goes to what, so i would love some insight on what i need to do here. I will post pics when they take the "newbie" tag off me !!

THe room is 16' w x 25'-8"
I wouldnt mind a built in closet, but one wall is is an exterior wall one is a load bearing wall one is a concrete foundation wall and the last one is the other side of a soon to be bedroom wall.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Conduit is your friend - big conduit and multiple pieces.

Bryan


----------



## gripp2020 (Nov 23, 2009)

COME ON BABY!!! Break is down for me dawg. I assume you mean conduit wire? I was hoping it didn’t sound crazy. I’m just trying to think ahead. I may not always want the components up front which are why I wanted the room wired for them to be located either front or back. And once I get the projector, I probably wont use the TV and unless im watching 2 games at once, i would just assume remove it and watch the projector. 

Also i have heard guys say they run future wires through pipe so they can get to it or add to it later. How is that done and how do they access it? 

I am an umpire/official in my spare time, so im paying for all this outa my pocket and not taking out a loan. I can’t afford to get screwed by any contractor so I need to know what im talkin' bout just so the contractor’s dont think they have a dumb but on tha hook.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Pipe is what conduit is. Just a path before you close up the walls and ceiling to be able to fish wires later. Just run 2 sets - 1 set from where you have equipment, speakers, sub, TV, PJ now - and 1 set for how it would be later after the PJ and the equipment move, though the speaker locations won't change.

Bryan


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Gripp! You might want to use our post padding thread to rack up the number of posts you need in order to upload some pictures. 


gripp2020 said:


> Question: Is it crazy or feasible, to have the electrician to wire the room for all the components at both ends of the room? So once i get the projector i can move all the components to the rear of the room and placed into a cabinet.


An electrician is fine for your lighting and electrical, but don’t assume that he will know anything about component video, HDMI, etc. Basically, you will need to determine what kind of wiring needs to be run where ahead of time, and probably have it on site for him as well.



> Now I KNOW it will be a while before i can afford to get the projector, screen and surround i want, so i will have a TV in the room for a while.


So no sound system either, just a TV? Maybe you should put the project on hold until you acquire at least most of the equipment you’ll need.

But here’s a brief run-down of what you’ll need.


A dedicated electrical circuit for the HT gear, with plenty of outlets at the equipment location, an outlet at the projector and an outlet at the location where you anticipate the subwoofer to be. Have the subwoofer and projector outlets fed back to the equipment location, so they can be set up to receive power when the system is turned on.

A separate circuit for the theater lighting and other wall outlets, on the opposite phase from the dedicated HT circuit.

Coaxial cable feeds (RG-6) to the equipment location for CATV, satellite, OTA antenna, or whatever you intend to get your TV programming. Also, a phone line feed, and a feed for an outboard FM antenna, if that is needed.

Speaker wire run from the equipment location to the speaker locations. In-wall rated CL-2 or -3 cable. You’ll need to know ahead of time if your rear speakers are going to be hanging on the wall, or sitting on the floor (the former is preferred).

Video cable feed between the equipment location and the projector location. Decide if you want it to be component video or HDMI.

That’s all that comes to mind – perhaps others can chime in.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## gripp2020 (Nov 23, 2009)

This is the final layout Im looking for. Due to have hvac duct put in soon. My floor joist above have a 12" oval cut out so i wont need soffits.
The AV closet is actualy going to be IN a closet. I thought of it while going over electrical options. I ddint want it to be in the front of the room, and i didnt want it sticking out on the side somewhere.
Then i was thinking i could take 24" of the closet and use that for the AV stuff. I will ad a door on the other side to get at wires and stuff.
I see some guys with A LOT of stuff in there closet and not sure what it all is. Some have 2 !!
The screen i want is 120" cause my room is 15'9" wide. I saw a Black Diamond and WOW!! Dont have the cash for that but i do want a desent screen. I saw how it cuts the reflective light out so its not 
flooding the room with it. 
I may post some pics from other guys theater rooms to get feed back on if its duable or not.
I like the stage some guys have so im lookin to do a 4' wide one in the front, and a platform in the back in case i need it for a larg group and then any seats placed on it will help viewing over the front row.
And i re-measured the room and its 25'8 not 27. Not sure were i went wrong but oh, well.

This is the best layout i came up with, lookin for some feedback.


----------



## gripp2020 (Nov 23, 2009)

Media/Big Daddy's aria -(no im not big, just like the title)

















This will be kind of a book shelf. I probly will up some Marvel figurines here

















The AV closet will be on the left side of this pic in that back corner









Looking down the left side of the basement, stairs are just to the left









Looking at the office from the sitting or kitchen aria









The 2 Bedroom doors









Bathroom view









And Water heater and Heatpump closet (house is all electric)


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If at all possible avoid all the cabinets up front. The front wall should be completely dead and we don't want boundaries to mess up speaker response and limit sub location.

Bryan


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow. So they insulated all of the floor joists, but none of the exterior walls?


----------



## gripp2020 (Nov 23, 2009)

Naw, the entertainment center will be placed on the other side in the other sitting aria. Was thinking of putting one of the one of the underling unit tables below the screen. You know its about 18" tall, but its pretty long like 6 to 8 feet with the screen centered above it. I will find an example in the gallery and post it.


----------



## gripp2020 (Nov 23, 2009)

patchesj said:


> Wow. So they insulated all of the floor joists, but none of the exterior walls?


Yea, no outside wall insulation. A friend and I studed the walls and all. The only thing up when we bought the house was the two structural stud walls. But now the hvac and electrical guy wants me to take the insulation down to run the duct work and wires. They stated that in the past they did it for the customer but felt it took too much of their time doing this without adding it to the quote. So i gotta do it.


----------



## gripp2020 (Nov 23, 2009)

Its been a while since i posted, sorry. Alot has been done. Electrical, plumbing and hvac are all in, and we just finished Sheetrock on Saturday. That stuff is messy!! Dusty. The guys are muddling and tapping and going to do 3 skim coats. I didnt have the time or the skill to do it.

I did have 2 layers of Sheetrock with Green Glue in between, but i know i didnt get enough.  I got 2 cases, not knowing that i should have picked up another 4 ! My AV guy said his last theater customer build they used 27!! Told him that i just dont have the funds to spend that kinda money on it knowing i still have AV stuff to buy. Sanding and skim coat will be done by Monday. I will prim and paint all the walls after that.

I also need some cool sconces for the theater.

Will post pics soon...


----------



## gripp2020 (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok Lots of stuff going on. Dry wall has gone up, mud and tape and they just finished Paint. The Kitchen cabinets have gone in, but im having issues with the granite counter tops. Aaaannnyyyy ho, the Theater/media room is "Milk Chocolate" Brown with white trim. Time to start buying my equipment. 

And i know guys, its a Home Theater forum, but ive spent enough time and money on it, yall are gonna see all of it, not just the theater !!

Lounge/Kitchen will have a small TV seating aria
Stair entrance and window 1








Stair entrance and window 2








HVAC Closet and Electrical Pannels








Bedrooms 1 & 2








Lounge and Kitchen on right











Theater/Media Room
The 8' platform in the back








The 4' Stage in the front








Left wall (will probably put some Marvel and DC statues here )








AV Closet, recessed into the first storage room









I am narrowing my equipment down 

Projector 1- Epson 8100 or 85UB (my AV guy wanted the Optoma HD2200 1080p HD Projector)
Onkyo SR608 7.2 Ch Receiver
Peerless Projector Mount (my AV guy suggested it. Do i need it? Its listed at $189 !!)
Dragonfly 110" High Contrast Screen
Polk Audio TSi400 Tower Spkrs (Pair)
Polk Audio CS-10 Center Speaker
Sanus Black Center Speaker Stand
Polk Audio OWM3 Surround Speaker (Pair)
Episode C-5 Series 10" 200w Sub
URC MX880 Color Remote (Retail $499)
URC MRF260 RF Module for Remote
Lutron URC Remote Switches
Binary 2160 Joules Surge/Conditioner

I would appreciate any suggestions on the equipment. Prose and cons Im trying to stay in the 5K or 6K aria.
I trust my AV guy, its just that im spending most my money trying to Finnish the entire basement so he is trying to get me the best deal out there for my price range.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice work, you’re brave to tackle all that taping floating and sanding.



> I would appreciate any suggestions on the equipment.


I’d pass on that sub. Another $150 or so will get you an SVS PB10, which will go all the way down to 18 Hz. That’s almost a full octave below the one you’re looking at. Trust me, that makes a huge difference.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like a great layout. Are there windows to jump out of in case of fire? I would hate to get trapped down there! 

Nice work so far! 

Matt


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

patchesj said:


> Wow. So they insulated all of the floor joists, but none of the exterior walls?



yeah, whats the deal on that? Please tell me that white stuff on the walls is Styrofoam sheeting. Studs and insulation next to bare concrete is a no no. Any contractor should no this. unless you got him off of CL or something.

:blink:


----------



## gripp2020 (Nov 23, 2009)

LOL no guys, Im here in Atlanta Ga. I did (i didnt want to...) get my build permitted but here we dont put styrofoam on the walls. The white stuff is a water proofing agent called Drylock. The studs are an inch off the walls. Code says at least half an inch so its all good.

Mdrake there are only 2 windows and i designed them on my layout 1 in each bedroom.

Wayne i didnt do the mud and tape, i payed the "boys" to do it.


----------



## gripp2020 (Nov 23, 2009)

Its commin together. I got the call that the carpet is all in at lowes and the final inspection is done. Bout to go and get ALLLLL my AV equipment.
Im looking at -------
Epson 8100 Projector
Peerless Projector Mount
Dragonfly 110" High Contrast Screen
Onkyo SR608 7.2 Ch Receiver
Polk Audio TSi400 Tower Spkrs (Pair)
Polk Audio CS-10 Center Speaker
Sanus Black Center Speaker Stand
Polk Audio OWM3 Surround Speaker (Pair)
Episode C-5 Series 10" 200w Sub


----------



## sparkymt (May 19, 2010)

that is a very interesting stairway. I don't think I've seen one like that before. I kind of like it. You're build is moving along very fast now. It's coming together very nicely. Keep up the good work!


----------



## gripp2020 (Nov 23, 2009)

Had alot of to-do stuff on my list, but *I GOT MY GEAR BBBAAAABBYYYYY !!*

I picked up the speakers and projector from HHG. I hated not getting them through my AV guy, but im at the end of finishing my basement and the well is running dry. So i had to do something i havent done in 3 years. I PUT IT ON CREDIT!! My wife couldnt believe i did it, but i got everything i needed and was able to keep my cash. I im happy though cause i near got everything CHEAPER than i would have had i gotten them from Amazon. I was in and out of there and BB for the last 3 months so much that the Home theater guys in each store knew my face WELL and was ready to do a deal cause they KNEW i was gonna make a large purchase. 
My av guy has to get the 2 sets of Polk Audio OWM3 Surround Speakers cause no store carried them.
Sooooo i picked up the

Epson 8100 Projector (i really wanted the 8500UB
Onkyo SR608 7.2 Ch Receiver
Polk Audio TSi400 Tower Spkrs (Pair)
Polk Audio CS-10 Center Speaker
I was gonna get a different Blue Ray player, but how could i pass up getting a PS3.


sparkymt - Thanks dude. My GC didnt want to do it at first, but after he did it and added the spindles at our request, he loved it. I opens up the landing. I came out really well thanks.


----------



## gripp2020 (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok guys, its been a while, but the basement and theater is done and im getting around to posting some pics. LOL I have No furniture but im working on That


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

It's amazing how long those "camping" chairs can be sat in for without getting a numb bum:bigsmile:. Good looking room by the way.:T


----------



## gripp2020 (Nov 23, 2009)

LOL I know. Im actualy looking at craigs list to get some, but MANY guys on a few other sights dispalyed their theaters and had their chirs as well. Well they looked good and when i asked they all got them from K-MART !! I went and looked and they do have a set of theater chairs. Not real leather but they hold up well. Im seriously looking at them at 250 a peice. Dude ive got 5 kids and i dont wana pay $2,500 to 3,000 when i can get off with paying $1,000 to 1,500 for them. Besides, the kids arent alowed to watch regular TV in there any way. Just movies when Daddy says so.


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice theatre!


----------

